# (TX) Yellow - EIC/CNM Clear



## Landrys (Apr 17, 2008)

*(TX) Landrys Out of the Blue QAA*

LANDRYS OUT OF THE BLUE "Thunder", QAA. 41 Derby Points in 2008. 

SR37347207
75 Pounds
OFA: LR-178375G26M-VPI - Good
CERF: LR-530104/2008-27 - Clear
EIC Clear: LR-EIC250/26M-VPI
CNM: Clear - - Both Thunder's parents have CNM numbers
Thunder's sire: Esprit's Out of the Woods "Tiger", QAA - SN41085606
Thunder's dam: Landrys Fleur de Lis "Lily", MH - SR05076401








To view Thunder's pedigree go to: http://landrys-labradors.com/SIRES
Landrys Lone Star Labradors
979-272-2145


----------

